

Ask HN: Review my app Moment, a new approach to delayed jobs - matthodan

Please review my latest weekend project: 'Moment' (http://momentapp.com).<p>Moment is a new approach to delayed jobs-- setup a 'job' to send a request to trigger a process or pull data from any public URI at a scheduled time.<p>I'm not convinced that there is a market for this kind of service yet, but would love to see if/how people use it.  Please don't hold back with your feedback!
======
matthodan
Working link: <http://momentapp.com>

------
gauravgupta
Perhaps the only use case would be for people using shared hosting.

------
bartonfink
What can this do for me that I can't do myself with wget + cron?

~~~
fluorescentLAMP
Lack of security.

